# Ladies I would like your opinion on my sewing project.



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 6, 2020)

I saved a portion of this table cloth I rescued from the Salvation Army thrift store. I'm not a good enough sewer to buy new fabric and ruin it. Last year I made a valance for my kitchen window out of part of it. I really like the pattern.

I was thinking about making a runner for my dining room table. I laid it out in a square just to see how I liked it on the table and decided I thought it was nice the way it was.

I haven't cut,hemmed or ironed it yet so I could easily make it into a runner. What do you think? To small for such a big table? To much of a kitchen pattern? Better as a runner? I'd only use it for decorative purposes.

I remember my mom putting a tablecloth on like this but not as much of the ends of the table showed and they were all equal. Maybe they don't do this anymore.  I only see runners online.

I'd love your opinion,gents included if you are interested.

Stuck my hen and nest in the middle on a doily to get a better idea. Ironing board is under the table because I was sewing on the table. My daughter would say throw it out. lol


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 6, 2020)

Its really lovely and  a good project and It suits your room impo and maybe a tad small for the table. A runner or cloth for a smaller table perhaps. Well done !  I have a runner on a sideboard and it looks good


----------



## Kadee (Feb 6, 2020)

I like the fact it’s added some contrast to your loverly table 
Im a sewer as well and recycle.

The fabric appears like it would be good quality fabric unlike some of the fabrics being produced now


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 6, 2020)

What, men don't sew?   

I'd make it a runner.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

I like the way it looks as is.  
It's a pleasant colorful fabric, making the table look more homey and having a more personal touch,than a bare table, imo.
Adding another personal touch to your room, with the others you have there.

I have often used a fabric piece a bit smaller even, than yours, that I like the fabric, and it accents something else that I  set on top of it, as you did with yours.

I think it's personal taste, and not any rule of style.  But I do think that way, in general.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 6, 2020)

It looks right at home!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2020)

I also think it looks nice just the way it is.  Nice compliment to your wooden table and chairs.  Since you say it's only for decorative purposes, I think it's perfect, you're not trying to cover place mat area where folks sit and eat.  Personally, I never cared for the runners, they look weird to me and really aren't functional either if you think about it.  Pretty pattern, makes you feel at home and cozy, perfect for a centerpiece.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

It looks nice the way it is .. just center it .. also, it might look good on top of a solid colour tablecloth as well.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 6, 2020)

Pinky said:


> also, it might look good on top of a solid colour tablecloth as well.



Great idea!  Especially for sometimes, for a change.


----------



## Lc jones (Feb 6, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I saved a portion of this table cloth I rescued from the Salvation Army thrift store. I'm not a good enough sewer to buy new fabric and ruin it. Last year I made a valance for my kitchen window out of part of it. I really like the pattern.
> 
> I was thinking about making a runner for my dining room table. I laid it out in a square just to see how I liked it on the table and decided I thought it was nice the way it was.
> 
> ...


Love, love, love it just the way it is! So quant and homey....


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 6, 2020)

It looks great like that, Ruth.  Leave it for a while and when you get tired of it, make your runner or some pretty place mats.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 7, 2020)

I think it looks good like it is. But, you remind me of myself. When I try something different, I'm always wanting a second opinion but another part of me keeps telling me it's what I like that counts. So, really, regardless of what we think, it's what you like that counts.


----------



## charry (Feb 7, 2020)

very nice ruth x


----------

